# gas and diesel cost



## H2H1

I know this is not sitting to well with most, but how has the cost of GAS and RVing cut into your life style? I know it has hit me in my pocket. Our trip to Utah may be by plane and a car rental. We are still comparing the cost and see which way to go. So tell us what you think.


----------



## LEN

The average RVer puts on about 5000 miles a year. I do a bit more. So at a $1 more a gallon now  as to yesterday it will cost us as Rver's between $600 and a $1000 more a year. So I boondock a bit more and bite the bullet for the rest. I'm out and about about 6 months of the year and can also set still by the month for a couple months and makeup the difference. 
Paying about 4.19 a gallon right now.

LEN


----------



## C Nash

We are making shorter trips between cgs and staying longer in one place.  I will still go the rv route until we quit.  4$ a gallon may park us so getting close and already there in some places. Just dont like the motel route. Know it's sometimes cheaper but just like my own bed. LOL


----------



## H2H1

hey Nash, most of us rvers don't like motels either, but we have to do what we can. That is making and keep the better half happy. So if she said we will fly out, then we will fly out.still like to take the MH.


----------



## Thomas M.

I don't think you save money motorhoming. The cost of motels/restaurant food is about the same as average initial outlay for the RV, higher cost of gas and other related costs. I like the RV route. It's a lifestyle that can't be beat.


----------



## krsmitty

Most of our trips are within 4 - 8 hours drive. Still take the RV!


----------



## vanole

I'm heading home on the 24th from South Florida.  Down here in the Miami area diesel is running $4.22 which is about 30 cents a gal more than when I arrived (Nov).  Unleaded was about $3.56 a gal and is hovering around $4.00 a gal.  Most of the snowbirds who have left already that I keep in contact with have been telling me SOCAR has the cheapest fuel on the drive north.  I have a 150 gal tank and can make it home without a fuel stop but will fill up in SOCAR befrore getting home to Va Beach where I will fill up again.

I will do a couple more local outings with 90 miles of the house vice venturing long distances.  Will head back south again in November chasing the warmer weather.

On a different note has a M&G locale been finalized yet?

Jeff


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

I have actually seen a DROP in gas and diesel prices over the last few days....hope it continues!!


----------



## wildcatervin

Just returned from a week in VA.Drive a 2010 Damon,Astoria 340 Diesel,toad is a 2010 ford taurus,went 386.3 miles used 44.88 gals of diesel and averaged 8.60MPg.Total fuel cost was $184.00.Last year it would of cost about half of this,but like most RVers we cant sit at home all year.Didnt really see many RVs on the road,could be a little early for many to travel.Was going to Alaska also this year,but will wait and see.OB has something up his sleave,will wait on that one.All I got to say is if you can afford it go,cant take it with you.


----------



## Triple E

Just remember that we have an election coming up this fall.  When you choose the one that you want think about your RV.  I know of two guys that don't care if you get out and enjoy this country that many of you have fought for. One of them just wants you to stay home and not travel unless you pay the price of gas that England is paying and the other one is back by Wall Street, Big Banks and Oil.  You do have another choice.  One that has fought for our country, back by the active military and by the average American people.  The only one with a Constitutional record.  Don't listen to the Main Stream Media, listen to your heart.  As god as my witness I will not vote for the less of the two evils.  I will vote my heart. I will not be a hypocrite to this country that I love.


----------



## H2H1

Steve that has NOTHING to do with my post. I ask if you want to place something policital, please go to a site that is there for it.


----------



## Triple E

My post has nothing to do with the price of gas.  Hmm.  No wonder we are in the trouble we are in.  Just saying.


----------



## akjimny

Well, I HAVE to make the trip to Alaska this year since we sold the sticks and bricks down here in Florida.  Gas prices will be what ever they will be and I'll just have to pay it.  I have budgeted $5,000 for this 5009 mile journey.  Basically a dollar a mile.  Hopefully it will be less, but I'm not counting on it.  I know gas prices will be ridiculous in Canada.


----------



## C Nash

If you figure in the cost of your rv plus maintiance, insurance and tow or toad I am sure its juat as cheap going motel.  I sure would hate to pay for motels for as long as we or out though.  Hollis nothing wrong with a trip by motel.  I was just stating the way I prefer to go. Son is gone to Auburn A day game now and will be in a motel tonight and tomorrow. Rving is just like a hobby  Just something you enjoy and hope you can pay for.


----------



## Steve H

The local Shell just posted $4.80 for diesel this week! Looks like it will be $5.00 by the end of April


----------



## H2H1

wow Steve, I know I would have to park it for awhile if gas ever gets that high. All I saying is G&D is just to damn high. It has to be putting a cramp in RVers buget.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Several stations in VA, near me have diesel at 3.99...but one station is 3.89.  I tried to go there the other day and they were sold out!!


----------



## H2H1

Ken you need to put in you a tank at the office and buy bulk and save


----------



## vanole

My wife drove home last night (I-95) from Miami and she called me a couple of times with diesel prices she seen all north of Brunswick Ga prices were running anywhere from high $3.70's to low $3.90's at the truck stops and higher at the mom and pops.  Hope the prices hold that way on the 24th when I head north.

Jeff


----------



## H2H1

Jeff just wait a little longer, G&D will fall like a rock when the election get closer. That way the Prez will claim he feels our pain and made it go down, all you have to do is wait.


----------



## LEN

Eat your hearts out, I just paid $3.07 a gallon. Well it was only for 30 gallons but it helps. We have Safeway grocery stores up here and you get points when  you shop. You can build up to a dollar discount. Have one more to use. Regular discount is 3 cents so the other 12 gallons to top off was $4 and a couple cents. Every bit helps. Tomorrow is Zion National park.

LEN


----------



## ninjabunny

The way I see it is if you can not afford the gas then maybe you should sell he rv and go by plane it cost more to fly and rent a car because when you rent a car you are still paying for gas and not only that the hotel avarge price for a good hotel is arround 90 a night unless you want to ta in a roach motel so the way I see it overall it is still cheeper to take the RV andhave fun along the way life is short enjoy it everyday you can


----------



## H2H1

so Ninjabunny just what type od RV do you have? I see you have no signature like most of us do.  And what part of Ga or beach do you live and like. So we can say that if gas gets 6 or 7.00 a gal. you would still be able to go? If so glad for you, I and I would guess most of us can't, SO ENJOY YOURSELF.


----------



## C Nash

If the only reason you rv is to save dollars forget it.  Does the bass fisherman with the big bass boat and a dozen high priced rods not to mention the expensive lures buy all this to save the cost of fish in the market.  No its a hobby they enjoy just as rving is. I think for most of us on fixed income there is a limit where we will have to call it quits,  Just hope age gets me first.


----------



## ninjabunny

Mr. Hollis , i think i have all the info u need if you will check my account or what ever you call it . I own a 2010 Monaco Dynasty , 40 footer , and i am female and travel alone with only my dog , i have the money that is not the problem but i just hate to see other rvers not be able to go , it is sad . I go as i please at any cost . As far as where i live . I live in Smyrna .Ga and i store the Motor Home when not in use , but don't take it the wrong way , i do fly from time to time to the Bahamas where i have a condo . Also fly to Jamaca , i have friends there that put me up for the night or weekend . But mostly i like the West Coast Beaches . Nothing like California , Bell Air has the best shopping .


----------



## H2H1

ninjabunny so glad that you are blessed with wealth, as always enjoy your life as you see fit to.


----------



## ninjabunny

I am sorry, Mr. Hollis if I came on too strong with my first blog. I guess being a retired Lawyer you forget about the real world. But may I ask you this? Since I see that you live in Midland, Ga. How far is that from Smyrna? I need a trust worthy Recreational Vehicle Repair Person I can trust. Do you do your own work or do you hire someone to do it? I can not find anyone around here. The guy I had doing my service retired. He was in his late Fifties. But I need a person that can pick my Motorhome up from storage and service it. I will pay their travel time. But I want someone that I can send a set of keys for them to keep and be honest with me on what they do. Jake was the best. He did stuff for me you would not believe. I tried to tip him from time to time. Like giving him and extra $200.00 or $300.00 above the price he gave me. But he would not take it. But I need someone soon to get my Motorhome out of storage and get it ready for travels. If you can help me Mr. Hollis I would be more then gratefull. I am a little reluctant to trust anyone. I am a women on her own and I know how some will take advantage of women. Mostly in the repair business.


----------



## C Nash

Around Smyrna Ga you should be able to find an honest tech that you can trust.  Can the guy that retired recommend someone?Meet rvers in your area and ask who they use. Do you drive the 40 footer yourself?  If you do I admire you for it.


----------



## H2H1

well all is Ok. and welcome to the forum.  I live about 100 miles South of Atlanta, and I know no one in that area. I do have a RV tech that does work on mine. I also know one in TN. who is OK, both has done work for me. I do all the oil, lube,and filters on mine and as much as I can on other things that needs to be done. it is getting time to break it out and get going. Sorry I can not help you out. take care and keep on posting on here on your travels.


----------



## ninjabunny

Thank you Mr. Hollis for the warm welcome. I hope the other members of this blog spot are this friendly. Mr. Chelse L. Nash. Yes I do drive my Motorhome myself. It is nothing for me to drive it. I grew up driving alot bigger vehicles then my Motorhome. My father owned a drilling and blasting company. He was contracted by states that needed new roads or highways thru mountains, or tunnels drilled and blasted. It was just my father and I , along with my two brothers who helped on these projects when we were younger. Until my father got a good business where he could hire more employess. My brother now runs the business and doing very well. I have driven an over the road truck, loaded with our drill equipment many miles. I am also sort of used to living on the road. We did not have Recreational Vehicles. We stayed in cheap motels. It was fun for me at that time, since I was young and we all got to see alot of the United States and parts of Canada.
Mr. Hollis. You said you have an Recreational Vehicle Mechanic that you use and trust? I would like to get in touch with him , if possible. Do you think he would come and get my Motorhome and service it , then bring it back to my home? You also said that you knew of one in Tennessee. I want to spend some time there. I have passed thru there but never really stayed. I would like to make a trip there and also up into North Carolina and into South Carolina. Then on to who knows where. I have the time to take in all of that.
Have you stayed in Tennessee, Mr. Hollis?
I feel awful that I am calling you by your real names and I have yet to introduce myself properly. My name is Niki. I got the ninjabunny from two things. My father used to call me his little bunny and I like Jackie Chan movies. I guess I have just put the two together and came up with my blog name.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Welcome ninjabunny, but MR. Hollis is gonna get a complex if you keep calling him MR.  He is very sensitive about his age, lack of hair, and being retired...:triumphant:

Seriously, we all have a good time here and hope you join right in.


----------



## H2H1

dang ken,now you have screwed me up. I sent her a picture of Burt Reynold when he was doing Smokey and the Banit. when he had black hair  and was in great shape. WELL there again I am in shape if ROUND is still a shape. Just kidding never sent a picture.


----------



## C Nash

Please drop the Mr from my name also Niki.  All just frindly folks here that want to help and hear from other rvers.  We did have a forum member here (Rod) that was very helpful and a honest rv tech.  Think that is the one in Tn that Hollis mentioned.  If you could get in touch with him he may even help you out. Maybe he will read your post and respond.


----------



## ninjabunny

I am sorry Chelse L. Nash if I offended you. I do not want to do that. What does Grandview Trailer Sales mean? Did i say something to MR. Hollis that was wrong? What did he mean for me to join right in? I would very much like to know how to address all of you. Do I call you by your screen name? Or by your real name?


----------



## H2H1

I am just plano Hollis, a good ole country boy, you can like me or not, that your decision, but no Mr. is required either way. Most of us go by our given name.  GVTS is the name of Ken's company, he sale TT and 5th wheels trailers. I must say he is a very honest dealer, a good friend who gives me hell when ever he can, but it is all in fun.


----------



## C Nash

Ninja not offended at all just letting you know that Mr is not required.  Chelse or Nash is fine. Join in just means what you are doing.  Though sure you being a lawyer would understand. GVTS just meant that calling Hollis Mr will give him the bighead and then he will think he is above us LOL. Are you American? Reason for asking most will understand what we are saying. Those of us that know each other are always kidding each other. All here are just down to earth and do not pretend to be something we are not.


----------



## ninjabunny

Thank you Chelse for correcting me on how to address all of you properly. Being in the law business for so long I tend to be carefull of how and the way I write and respond to others. Chelse , why do you think I am not an American? I grew up in a little town of Portsmouth, New Hampshire.
I have been trying to to take in as much information as I can on this blog spot. I must say that there is alot of information and good blogs on this blog spot. I have been reading certain blogs in my free time and they were very informative. I have also been viewing the album section of this blog spot. I have noticed many very well taken photos in that area.


----------



## C Nash

Well hope I didnt offend you by asking if you were from the USA.  It was just that we have a lot of other nationality people and they sometines have a problem understanding us as we do them.  Cars really get interesting as some call the hoods bonnets and I cant remember what they call windshields.  I find it interesting.  yes there are tons of information here but just remember it is opinions and not gospel. Hope you find a local rv tech that will help.  There should be plenty in the Atlanta area.  Ck with local rvers and see who they recommend.  Good luck


----------



## vanole

ninjabunny,

Heck Portsmouth is a thriving metropolis compared to Errol NH where I originally hail from.

Jeff


----------



## ninjabunny

Jeff, It is kind of funny how people can be from the same area. I have fished the Androscoggin River with one of my brothers in a boat many times when I had the chance. 
I have been reading about the Meet & Greet you have. I have seen pictures of one of them. My question is. Is it an organized event that happens yearly? Do you all meet somewhere, then carvan to where you stay? I am very interested in this vinue. I must say that all of you represent a very well looking group of people.


----------



## big bilko

GAS @ diesal cost



			
				C Nash;77231 said:
			
		

> Well hope I didnt offend you by asking if you were from the USA.  It was just that we have a lot of other nationality people and they sometines have a problem understanding us as we do them.  Cars really get interesting as some call the hoods bonnets and I cant remember what they call windshields.  I find it interesting.  yes there are tons of information here but just remember it is opinions and not gospel. Hope you find a local rv tech that will help.  There should be plenty in the Atlanta area.  Ck with local rvers and see who they recommend.  Good luck



Down under we call a windshield a WINDSCREEN.MR BIG BILKO:stupid:


----------



## brodavid

we call them windshields and bug catchers here in my area
GOD BLESS all


----------



## akjimny

Per my last trip thru Canada - it's a Rock catcher.


----------



## ninjabunny

Jim, If I may ask this. But why do you call it a rock catcher? Did you have a bad experience? I was just kind of thinking over things like that. I know that this blog was orginally about Gas and Deisel prices. But in one way or the other, I think it got off the original blog. I feel that I am to Blame for this. I hope due to me being new here, I did not cause any type of foul up from the original blog. If I did, I did not make it my intention to do so.


----------



## C Nash

ninjabunny, no problem with off of original post.  That's what is so great about this forum.  We do that all the time.   Trips to Alaska normally get several rocks hitting windshiesd/windscreen (thanks Big Bilko) is what Jim was speaking about (I think). We were lucky>  Drove the MH all the way towing the tracker.  Even drove the tracker all the way to Prudoe Bay and no rocks hitting the windshield.  Got back to Alabama and cracked both the windshield on MH and Tracker.


----------



## ninjabunny

I am sorry to hear that Chelse. I am sorry for your misfortune. I have not experienced any unfortunate happenings as of yet on my Motorhome. But from what I have been reading on this blog spot. I will experience some of them. I hope not. But I will handle them as they come about. I have contacted Jake , my former service person. He did tell me about a Recreational Vehicle shop near here. He stated that they do good work. He did not say if or not they were honest or would be willing to pick my Motorhome up. Jake just stated that he was familar with them and they seem to have alot of business. I will call them as soon as i  return from my travel.
Please, call me Niki. I would feel better about that. After all , I am calling you Chelse.


----------



## H2H1

hey NINJA BUNNY do you now a guy name Rod Baker. He is a man of many talents. BTW if you are a retired lawyer, why do you make so many mistakes in spelling and gramma. Just asking. Your first post was so long and there was no punctuation at all, no ending of a sentance or caps on any pronouns. Just asking that you just be who u are, you don't have to say things to impress us. We are just good old guys, some with more education than other,(I am not the one with more) I am just a southern red neck who love life. Have a good one.


----------



## akjimny

Niki - My trip to Alaska last Spring was costly.  I got two rock chips in Canada on the way up.  On the way South in the Fall, I got two more chips and a HOLE!!  About 15 miles outside of Dawson Creek I was passed by a oil field service truck that had just came from a muddy, rocky side road.  He threw a rock the size of a golf ball that put a HOLE in my windshield (or windscreen per Big Bilko).  Sprayed glass fragments all over the inside of the cab to include me and the Boss Lady.  Luckily it hit the center of the windshield instead of directly in front of me.  Scared the living s**t out of me.

I had a nice new windshield installed when we got home to Florida and now I'm a hoping and a praying that I can get thru Canada next month without a repeat performance.  I will post up a trip report and let everybody know how we do this year.


----------



## Seabird

Hi folks:
I definitely see Hollis' point regarding flying for his trip.  Here in Texas, Diesel is running from $3.76 to $4.00 +.  For us fulltime RV'ing has become a choice we would never have thought to make if not for the incredibly high mortgages so many of us are burdened with and the desire to travel, if one is content to live 24/7 in the equivalent of a bed sitter. And the freedom of getting up in the morning  and saying "Let's go north." (or south or anywhere for that matter) is something one has to experience to appreciate.  I just discovered this Forum whilst researching RV's for sale which are a bit more intimidating than a 14x8 caravan I must say.  Very interesting reading here and I enjoy your comradeship with each other.


----------



## H2H1

Welcome Julie, and by all means jump in any time you want to. I am so glad that gas and diesel are coming down, slowly, but it is falling. Ever wonder why it always goes up so fast and it seem like forever for it to fall. I think the Stations hate to give up the profit so fast. You mention you found this site while looking for RV for sale, does that mean you are looking for another. Anyway enjoy your freedom and RV'ing.


----------



## C Nash

RVing is great. Bill collectors have a hard time catching up with you. If you dont like your neighbor move or if they dont like you they can move.  If the grass needs cutting move to where someone has already cut it. Go in any direction you want. South in winter north to Mnts in summer.  Now if we can just get the wedding over with and the family reunion over maybe we can hit the rd again.  Sure wish we were able to follow Jim to Alaska. Welcome to the forum Julie.


----------



## ninjabunny

Hollis, Your statment is Argumenative and I find it to be in (Bad Faith). Sir, I do not know the person you have mentioned, nor can I find such a person anywhere on this forum.


----------



## H2H1

The person is YOU, Ninjabunny go read your first post. It is not argumenative, just the truth. So now you would like to talk  like a lawyer. I think you are a fake. prove me wrong! Pm me you law office where you was working, and I will call and ask them myself. PM by midnight to night, or I will know you are a fake


----------



## akjimny

Nash - After the reunion and wedding - come on up.  We'll go catch a salmon.


----------



## C Nash

Jim we would love to make that trip again.  Alaska is awsome!!!  We loved it.  Have kinfolks up there. Catching salmon would be great and eating them better.  Have a safe trip


----------



## ninjabunny

Hollis, If you would look up the term Bad Faith you will see what I have meant . I owned my own law firm. This forum is not for arguments, politics or religion. It is a open public forum! I i feel that most that are on here, do not want to see this type of actions. I was told of this forum by a friend of mine that I travel with. She came across it and told me about it. Yes, my first (post) as you call it was very poor. I did not like it. So I have since beeen trying to be more responsible on the way I present myself.


----------



## H2H1

no comment


----------



## C Nash

We may be coming through Ga soon Ninja.  If you can let me know where the MH is I would be glad to ck it out.  Not a certified rv tech but have over 50 yrs mechanic service. Just a has been that once was now but still now a little


----------



## ninjabunny

Thank you, Chelse. It is still in storage now. I would be more then happy to let you look at it. I can not keep it at my residents due to the Subdivison rules. I live in a Condo anyway. There is no where to park it anyway. But please, Chelse, let me know when you will be in the Atlanta area and I will be more then happy to take you to the Motorhome.


----------



## Guest

damn i guess i have been missing out on alot of stuff going on here.. i have been spending alot of time on another forum and having a ball ,, and btw i think u all know who ia am ,, i am sure ken has let u all know    i nedd to catch up on here ,, seems like alot going on ,, and not many rv stuff getting annswered ,, to bad ,, i really liked to help out here ,, but from what i have seen in the last few days ,, not good ,, oh well ,  i guess nothing has changed ,, i log in at late hr after everyone is gone ,, oh well ,, i am off to the other place ,, where they stay up longer them me


----------



## H2H1

Hello Rod, I thought you lived in GEENBACK,TN. not Crossville. Yes we are just asking questions, no big deal. BTW we figure you out before Ken, wasn't that hard to do. On the site, tnarvs lives in Greenback and has 46 post the last time I was there.


----------



## Guest

yes hollis i do still live in GB ,, but i also have the property that i bought in crossville ,, have a double wide on it ,, so i guess i can say i am from both places ,, :excitement: why do u not post things on there hollis ,, great bunch ,, i even have a skype area for them


----------



## H2H1

that right , I forgot about the property you bought in the nudity community, so yes you are right, you can claim both.  Now as for as NB is concern, I asked if she knew you as to see why she would not ask you to help her out, Now since you don't know her, it no big deal, but she said she need help and you could help her out, so contact her, she said she pays well. But I also told her you was very talent, (as in RV repairs)

As for as the other RV site,  I have and will not say I want again, but I really don't care to engage in that forum.

You also have invited us to your skype site, but you failed to provide it, so how can we?

NO ONE HATE YOU


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

This is WAY off the mark of this thread, but NO Rod, I have not told anyone here that you changed your name.  Like Hollis said, others figured it out before me.  Not sure why your blaming me for everything.  You were never asked to leave this forum, that was your choice, but I am glad your coming back (maybe).  I don't have time for another forum, I like it here and I am not starting anywhere else.  If you want to come back to our Skype, let me know, I won't keep up with 2 rooms there either.


----------



## vanole

Just made the run up the Florida Turnpike and I-95 to Virgina Beach.  I always stop at the same places irregardless of whether I need fuel or not.

11/12/11 Southbound I-95 Diesel prices at the Wilco Hess in St George SC $382.9
11/15/11 Southbound Fl TPKE Lake Worth Rest Area $3.95.9

4/23/12 Northbound Fl TPKE Lake Worth Rest Area  $425.9 (did not take on any fuel)
4/25/12 Northbound I-95 Wilco Hess St George SC 3.87.9

Bottom line Florida diesel prices are high and the farther north I was going they leveled off with a few places over $4.00 a gal.   When I left Florida I was prepared to make the run and not refuel until I was in Va Beach I have a 150 gal tank so it was doable but a nickel difference a gal did not seem unreasonable in St George SC compared to the 30 cents a gal fleecing on the Fl TPKE.

Jeff


----------



## H2H1

wow Jeff, 150 gal tank , I wished sometime I has a bigger tank except when I go to fill it up. Well I will experiance the cost next month when I head  down to Panama City FL.  But we all know that Fl is a tourest trap in the spring and summer. I can get the PC ,FL and 1/2 way home before I buy more gas.  I never let mine get below 1/4 tank, but I will start looking for a fill up when it gets down to 1/2 tank. 

Glad you madew it home OK


----------



## Shadow

Now my head hurts! Niki B is not Rod? Tnarvs is Rod. So Rod, why do you want the guys to go to the other forum?  Anywho, Hollis when we were in Panama City Beach we noticed gas and diesel was about .30 cents cheaper then in Destin.


----------



## H2H1

well Butch we are going to PC this yearand not going back to Destin, now there was nothig wrong with Destin as the price of camping was great. But now the family like PC so we go there. Sp how have you and Shirley been doing.


----------



## C Nash

hello Butch thought you had got lost out there somewhere.  I have been on several other forums but found this to be the best one. Always been a great bunch with a lot of knowledge to share. Yes Rod we had figured out who you were and Ken never told me.  I do miss your post here as I always depended on your advice.  You are a great tech and dont have to be anyone else.  I would recommend you to anyone for rv work. Gas here is now down to 3.65.  Sure hope it drops some more as it is getting close to parking us.  Already have to stay closer and longer at one place.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

We can find gas around here for 3.50 something...but diesel is still up there...


----------



## akjimny

Gas here in Sebring was $3.69.9 this morning - and hopefully coming down.  Glad to hear it is even cheaper up in Alabama since we will be passing thru there on May 5th.  Now if those darn Canadians would just get their prices down, I might have a nice, inexpensive trip this year.  Or not!!


----------



## akjimny

PS - Welcome back Rod.  We missed you!!


----------



## Guest

well thanks all of u ,, i will do what i can ,, sorry for the bad time i gave all of u ,, i did not mean it ,, and as far as Ninjabunny goes ,, i will do as u said hollis and contact her ,, from what i have read,, seems to be ok ,, I have cked here profile and all is good as far as i see it ,, oh well ,, that is just another thing to worry about ,, i am about ready to head to the beach ,, i am looking forward to it ,, been way to long ,, i have spent one weekend in crossville ,, but it was to damn cold up there ,, oh well take care all ,, and i will be on here when i get the chance


----------



## C Nash

Well good to have you back Rod.  Missed your rv advice.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Welcome back Rod


----------



## H2H1

well I for one will not welcome you back, as I see it you never left


----------



## Guest

thanks hollis ,, are u sure ???:laugh::evil:
But one thing ,, i sure wish i could get my post count back ,, it is gonna take me yrs to get back to where i was ,, maybe i can get Cindy to do a little magic ,, :excitement::excitement::applause


----------



## Guest

well Niki ,, welcome to the forum ,, and i guess i am the bum that MR. hollis told u about in TN :laugh:
no really all kidding aside ,, if u do get to tn ,, let me know ,, i would be more then happy to help u out anyway i can ,, i do know rvs , well i hope i do ,, but let me know


----------



## H2H1

Rod go back to 730 and I think you will have your count. But since you are using another name it is as you are new.


----------



## H2H1

Yes I am sure , you have been looking in on us from time to time and decided to jump back in, which is great. Like Nash said your expertise on repairs is welcome.  And if my old memory serves me correct, no one has never said you was not knowledgeable in RV repair.


----------



## C Nash

Yepee saw gas for 3.61 today here in Alabama.  Never thought I would be glad to see gas at 3.61 but when thinking 4 dollars will park you 3.61 looks good.


----------



## Guest

nash come on down to TN ,, we have gas at 3.55 right now ,, guess they are getting us ready for the biggy around Mem day ,, huh


----------



## Guest

hollis ,, i have pmed cindy on this ,, and i know it can be done ,, they did it on the other place


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

I bought gas for 3.57 today....hope it keeps coming down


----------



## H2H1

on military base it is 3.58 just out side it is 3.60, but around me it still psuhing 3.69 to 3.72


----------



## Shadow

Filled up in Lake Charles La. Paid $3.77. Crossed the State line back into Texas and the Piliot station had it for $3.63. Guess they didn't get enough of my money at the casino!


----------



## ninjabunny

Thank You, tnarvs. Why do you call yourself a bum? I am glad to know that, if and when I decide to stay in TN, I could have someone that could help me out. Where is Crossville? I have never been thru that area.


----------



## Guest

well ,, i am a bum sorta ,, a beach bum :stupid: no really ,, if u ever decide to come to tn ,, and have any probs let me know ,, if u would pm my i will give u my cell number ,, and btw crosville is just a little east of nashville ,, if u have ever travled I40 ,, then u have gone thru crossville ,, well kinda ,, but actually that is my second home ,, kinda ,, i Live In greenback mostly ,, that is about 15 miles south of Maryville and about 30 miles south of Knox


----------



## H2H1

he just like to call himself a beach bum, because he really loves the beach at MB. He lives in Greenback TN. and has a site in a camp ground where clothing are opional in Crossville TN.


----------



## Guest

thaks hollis ,, but all is true


----------



## ninjabunny

Hollis, are you saying tnarvs is a Nudist? Maybe I should keep clear of him. Nudist are very strange people. I will not say what I really feel about them on here. It would get me abolished for sure.


----------



## H2H1

nope not saying that, he like the CG and bought a lot there and put up a double wide so he and his wife cound go there. I do not know if they go around with out clothes or not, he has never said one way or the other and I will not ask. I perfer not to know, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## bandalop

You need to "put a pencil to it."  For short trips, the RV is gonna cost you.  The longer the trip the more you will save with the RV.  Three years ago we took a month long trip to South Dakota, gas was $4 per gallon.  We burnt $1500 worth!  Figure motel fees for that many nights vs campground fees, all meals would be in restaurants, air fares, car rental, etc.  We actually saved money going in the RV and seeing more of the USA.  Plus, what kind of value can you put in sleeping in your own bed, using your own bathroom and not carrying luggage in and out of motels?  When you are figuring the motel cost, don't forget all the fees that don't get advertised with the price, city tax, state tax, occupancy tax, etc.  That's usually another $10 to $12 per night!


----------



## midone

Being something that is considered a prime commodity and a resource, just means that price are to jack up without the people having any control over.

Gone were the days when you would contemplate about buying a ride and going on an RV because it would cost less than an already built house and its maintenance because surely, if you are going RV full time, it would be no easy think to sustain.


----------



## C Nash

Midone, just trying to figure out if you are a rver or just against rving.  Do welcome your opinions. If you are approching rvs as saving money you may be dissapointed.  We have rved for 45yrs and we can not place a money value we have enjoyed as a family and now as just me and the better half. It has to be something you enjoy.  Yes if I had all the dollars spent on camping I could buy a condo for sure but then I would be in one place or doing the swap thing.  Rving is just a way of life each has to decide for themselves.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

I agree with Nash, RVing is a way of life.  Not for everyone, but everyone that does are great people.


----------



## bandalop

I'm in Oklahoma City right now, and the gas price is $3.45 per gallon!  Wish I could take a bunch home!


----------



## H2H1

I filled up my truck and 5-5 gal gas cans yesterday in Opelika Al. at $3.42, sure hope falls a lot more.


----------



## Shadow

Wish it will fall like that around here. Still at 3.77 here!


----------



## H2H1

Butch I drove 50 miles to get it, around here it is still $3.66 and up. I think it was worth the trip, the grand son like to ride in my truck so we just took a field trip with him.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

The cheapest around Bedford VA is Murphy: right now $3.46, but dropping almost daily.


----------



## neil.corrigan12

Several stations i near me have diesel at 5.99...but one station is 5.98. I tried to go there the other day and they were sold out!!


----------

